# Glass Tanks for Bearded Dragons? Is it safe?



## Princess Helena (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a bearded dragon and I have a glass tank with a wooden lid. I have been looking at getting a dragon for a while and always been told that this type of enclosure would be fine for one. But today we got told that this would be cruel and it isn't suitable for a beardie. I just wanted to get some opitons about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkapoutsis (Aug 11, 2008)

I cant give you a 100% correct answer on this one as i dont have a glass tank but seem to remember it not being the best way to do it as it is like a green house and keeping temps consistant can be a real issue.

Others may correct me but seem to remeber this from a past post.

Good luck : victory:


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

IMO beardies don't do well in a glass tank.

How old is he/she, if they are young they may be able to adjust withouth feeling stress of open spaces.

In winter keeping temps up in a glass tank is a real pain, esp. the hot basking temps they need, what wattage do you use?

Generally my lizards (including my two BDs) get vivs as its easy to maintain air temps (i currently don't keep leos), whilst anything (snakes) that use mats get tanks as its easy to keep substrate temps up.

Theres nothing saying its not 'safe' unless the tank is in direct sun, in which case you should be able to smell something cooking.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

Trevor had a glass viv when he was little.
He was fine in it mostly but even with insulation on the outside (chopped down carry mat and double sided tape) the temps were difficult to keep stable.
the worst bit though, was keeping the humidity down as it's much harder to ventilate them.

also a lot of people have said they don't like the reflections of themselves and get stressed from thinking there are other beardies they can't get at around - Trevor was too little to be that bothered I think


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

We have are bearded dragon in a glass viv with a mesh top. We have a 50w basking spot on top off the mesh and a 65w ceramic on a thermo control pro 2 to keep the ambient temp stable and have no probs getting temps right.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the largest exo terra glass tank and a beardie in it
He is just fine and with the mesh top i think the ventilation is ok np and his temps are stable too :2thumb:


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a glass viv thats just over 4 ft lol and one of my beardies lives in it fine i have a 40w spot bulb on stat and uv strip dont use any other heating and never had any probs with my temps in the time iv had it, i would say just make sure you cover 3 sides with a background tho,i think wood is better as you can put shelves in them bit trickey in a glass one lol iv got pics in my profile if you want any ideas:flrt:


----------



## Princess Helena (Feb 8, 2009)

I havent brought a beardie yet. Im just trying to get the set up sorted first. The tank is 4ft x 2ft and we have a 150w infrared heat bulb, 30w UV light and a thermostat. We got told by the shop that this will be sifficiant for the tank we have. The bulb seems a little powerful to me but was advised with the thermostat it wil be ok. 

Would a mesh lid be best for it then? Sorry if I seem a little thick but wouldnt it let most the heat out with it being all mesh?

Thanks


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Princess Helena said:


> I havent brought a beardie yet. Im just trying to get the set up sorted first. The tank is 4ft x 2ft and we have a 150w infrared heat bulb, 30w UV light and a thermostat. We got told by the shop that this will be sifficiant for the tank we have. The bulb seems a little powerful to me but was advised with the thermostat it wil be ok.
> 
> Would a mesh lid be best for it then? Sorry if I seem a little thick but wouldnt it let most the heat out with it being all mesh?
> 
> Thanks


A mesh top would be best if there is no other ventilation as the heat from the hot end heats the air and causes convection with in the viv this is what moves the air around the viv. We have the whole of the top uncovered on one viv but for the royal we have half the mesh covered. You have to experiment until you get it right lol


----------

